# Lowrider Lifestyle Quotes



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

*What are some of the best quotes about the lowrider lifestyle you've read here on LayItLow or heard elsewhere? Let's start a collection that showcases all the culture, explanations, and wisdom that we can come up with. * They can be short or long. We're just looking for things that REALLY represent the culture around lowriding. 

Please use quotes though instead of starting new conversations here. Also, if its something someone said from another thread just 'Quote', COPY>PASTE in the thread here. That way people can click the arrow and see the conversations around it. And if there's something we want to discuss we can start a new thread. 

Ready?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*"I LOVE MY CAR LIKE I LOVE MY WIFE, SEE LOWRIDIN'S NOT A SPORT ITS A WAY OF LIFE"-SNOOP DOGG *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A little about gangs/drugs and lowriding...



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2007, 01:28 PM~7306841
> *IT DON'T.  IT AINT NO DIFFERENT FROM A DRUG DEALER WITH A LOW LOW.  ****** LIKE WHAT THEY LIKE.  WHETHER THE'RE A DRUG DEALER, A GANGBANGER, OR A SQUARE.  IT'S THE PERSON AND THEIR INDIVIDUAL CHOICE ON WHETHER THEY WANT A LOWRIDER OR WHATEVER.  THAT'S THAT HOLLYWOOD SHIT- RELATING LOWRIDING TO GANGBANGIN.  AND QUITE FRANKLY, IT GETS ON MY FUCKIN NERVES.  LABELS ARE FOR PACKAGES NOT PEOPLE.
> *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

One from the ladies...



> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Sep 3 2008, 11:21 PM~11512311
> *Don't keep the ladies out of the lifestyle, because we're right beside you. I wished I had some pics, but none of us wants to stop to get the camera. I have the 63 impy, my hubby the 64 and my son's (he's 11 years old) monte. We're doing my daughter's el camino (she's 6 years old) next. What can I say,
> A family that lowriders together stays together.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Never saw this one until I searched for Crenshaw's story... but I like this one too. PLUS, part of it is from my signature so I HAVE to post it. :yes:



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2008, 08:18 PM~11474298
> *2 door rear wheel drives only.
> No white interiors.
> skiinny white walls only.
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Feb 27 2007, 02:05 PM~7363543
> *This is the best conversation Ive see here on LIL.  Too much drama,fighting and negativity. Everyone is trying to put on the hard core persona and that is what is killing the lowriding scene here in PHX.  Lowriding is a truly positive lifestyle that is about family,homies and cars. All the TRUE LowRiders now this!! I like nothing more than to have my wife/kids with me and my homies, with their wifes/kids and our RIDES! It brings us closer together and allows us to creat memories that we can build upon. That is what lowriding is for me, its about family and cars. Not about Banging or Hating on others!
> *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

GOOD WORK AINT CHEAP CHEAP WORK AINT GOOD

ALSO CHECK MY SIG NOT LOWRIDER RELATED BUT KEEPS ME IN LINE


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

"If you cant live up to the standards of us just join them" johndmonster lifestyle cc


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 10 2009, 01:50 AM~12659199
> *ttt
> *


This one's having some trouble getting moving, right? :yessad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's a couple recent quotes I thought should be on here... 



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jan 9 2009, 03:01 PM~12654539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 8 2009, 10:16 PM~12647306
> *Never saw this one until I searched for Crenshaw's story... but I like this one too.  PLUS, part of it is from my signature so I HAVE to post it.  :yes:
> *


"Hustle hard, stay humble..."

"Arrogance tarnishes the virtue of a leader."

These are good ones


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 10 2009, 10:41 AM~12661114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... well thank you. :yes:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

This is what being in a club is ALL about... WOW. 



> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 5 2009, 05:04 PM~12612306
> *.::We Were A Car Club::.
> 
> We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted your character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments.  Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?
> ...


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 10 2009, 09:47 PM~12664989
> *This is what being in a club is ALL about... WOW.
> *


x2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> *THE STREETS IS WHAT COUNTS. ANY ASSHOLE CAN JUST FIX UP A  CAR AND TOW IT TO A GOD DAMN SHOW!
> 
> -GANGSTER*


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2009, 12:32 PM~12661597
> *"Hustle hard, stay humble..."
> 
> "Arrogance tarnishes the virtue of a leader."
> ...



"Arrogance tarnishes the virtue of a leader."

You beat me to it and it couldn't be more true.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 11 2009, 11:26 AM~12668981
> *"Arrogance tarnishes the virtue of a leader."
> 
> You beat me to it and it couldn't be more true.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

you gotta pay to play


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice topic Erik... good topics help with the motivation.

"Im an Individual, we ride every Sunday". -POOHONTHABUMPER


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 11 2009, 12:26 PM~12668981
> *"Arrogance tarnishes the virtue of a leader."
> 
> You beat me to it and it couldn't be more true.
> *





> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jan 11 2009, 01:04 PM~12669187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason ma-f*&%$ J. What's happening? Thanks for the comment, I hope this thread takes off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

"Lowriding is not a lifestyle, it is a hobby" - FCE (co-signed by CF)


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

" These chumps got lo-lo's , but ain't got no switch hands! " -Mack 10-


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 12 2009, 04:11 PM~12681996
> *"Lowriding is not a lifestyle, it is a hobby" - FCE (co-signed by CF)
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

the most famous and most controversial

"chrome bill before the phone bill"
joe ray


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Not an exact quote but along the lines of 
The only thing better than lowriding is sex, and even thats not by much. 
Sunday Driver


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Roll on the best or roll with the rest!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

arriba


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

THEY SAID LOWRIDING WAS JUST A FAD THAT IT WOULD NEVER LAST. FUNNY, THIS SO CALLED FAD HAS A RUNNING OF 60 PLUS YEARS. WE DON'T CALL IT A MOVEMENT ANYMORE BECAUSE A MOVEMENT STARTS AND WILL STOP AT ANY ONE POINT. WE CAN DEFINE THIS THING OF OURS, AS A TYPE OF CULT. WITH HAVING DIFFERENT LEVELS OF COMMITMENT. FROM THE WEEK-END HOBBIEST TO I SOLD MY SOUL TO COLORS I FLY. FROM I'LL GET THAT CHROMED FIRST CHANCE I GET, TO THE I'LL PAY THE CHROME BILL, BEFORE I PAY THE PHONE BILL.



DON'T FORGET WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT WHAT TYPE OF PEOPLE DRIVE LOWRIDERS. NOW, WE HAVE HAVE CARS THAT CAN RIVAL ANY OTHER AUTOMOTIVE VENUE. WE HAVE SURPASSED ALL OTHER AUTOMOTIVE TRENDS WITHOUT LOOKING BACK, AND WITH THAT WE HAVE THE OBLIGATION TO CONTINUE THE EVOLUTION OF WHAT ARE KNOWN AS "LOWRIDERS".

my own quote, peace.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 1 2009, 01:14 PM~12874341
> *THEY SAID LOWRIDING WAS JUST A FAD THAT IT WOULD NEVER LAST. FUNNY, THIS SO CALLED FAD HAS A RUNNING OF 60 PLUS YEARS. WE DON'T CALL IT A MOVEMENT ANYMORE BECAUSE A MOVEMENT STARTS AND WILL STOP AT ANY ONE POINT. WE CAN DEFINE THIS THING OF OURS, AS A TYPE OF CULT. WITH HAVING DIFFERENT LEVELS OF COMMITMENT. FROM THE WEEK-END HOBBIEST TO I SOLD MY SOUL TO COLORS I FLY. FROM I'LL GET THAT CHROMED FIRST CHANCE I GET, TO THE I'LL PAY THE CHROME BILL, BEFORE I PAY THE PHONE BILL.
> DON'T FORGET WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT WHAT TYPE OF PEOPLE DRIVE LOWRIDERS. NOW, WE HAVE HAVE CARS THAT CAN RIVAL ANY OTHER AUTOMOTIVE VENUE. WE HAVE SURPASSED ALL OTHER AUTOMOTIVE TRENDS WITHOUT LOOKING BACK, AND WITH THAT WE HAVE THE OBLIGATION TO CONTINUE THE EVOLUTION OF WHAT ARE KNOWN AS "LOWRIDERS".
> 
> ...


Very true!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 3 2009, 11:05 AM~12892609
> *Very true!
> *



your here too Bad Mamma Jamma!!!!


*T T T.................*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_*"BEING IN A CAR CLUB IS LIKE BEING IN A GANG YOU CANT CHANGE" *_
"G" SUNDAY DRIVER


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 1 2009, 02:14 PM~12874341
> *THEY SAID LOWRIDING WAS JUST A FAD THAT IT WOULD NEVER LAST. FUNNY, THIS SO CALLED FAD HAS A RUNNING OF 60 PLUS YEARS. WE DON'T CALL IT A MOVEMENT ANYMORE BECAUSE A MOVEMENT STARTS AND WILL STOP AT ANY ONE POINT. WE CAN DEFINE THIS THING OF OURS, AS A TYPE OF CULT. WITH HAVING DIFFERENT LEVELS OF COMMITMENT. FROM THE WEEK-END HOBBIEST TO I SOLD MY SOUL TO COLORS I FLY. FROM I'LL GET THAT CHROMED FIRST CHANCE I GET, TO THE I'LL PAY THE CHROME BILL, BEFORE I PAY THE PHONE BILL.
> 
> *


This sounds like a Joe Ray quote.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

If the top goes down, the price goes up! uffin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

Cleanest Muthafucka Up In Da Park Today!!!


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12647306
> *Never saw this one until I searched for Crenshaw's story... but I like this one too.  PLUS, part of it is from my signature so I HAVE to post it.  :yes:
> *


my sig.......is da way 4 me in lowriding...ol skool westcoaster !!!.......every one has there own twist in lowriding an quotes:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 6 2009, 02:17 PM~12925573
> *If the top goes down, the price goes up!  uffin:
> *


That's funny but sooooo true. :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Swing Whatcha Bring


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Let's hear some more... if you know of great quotes/real-talk from other threads just quote and post them up. :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I pay the chrome bill before i pay the phone bill :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hit your own damn SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

"BUILT NOT BOUGHT" definetly a top quote in my book


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2009, 05:05 PM~15090409
> *Post the newdz!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.....BUILT WITH PRIDE,RIDE WITH HONOR......
(SANTANA CC/BC SIG.)
:nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 22 2009, 08:18 PM~16063013
> *"BUILT NOT BOUGHT"  definetly a top quote in my book
> *


x68


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 6 2009, 11:16 AM~12925561
> *This sounds like a Joe Ray quote.
> *


It is.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DON'T BEAT THE BUSHES, THEY AINT DID SHIT TO YA.........MY DAD


----------



## B-Ice (Dec 19, 2009)

"I rather die and be respected as a lowrider than live to be respected as anything else" - My own words that I have inspiring me to be a lowrider!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

We are Hated by Plenty! Wanted by Many! Disliked by Some but Confronted By None!............................TROY STAEHLER


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

My ride is not getting up good cuz my batteries are not charged! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Dec 25 2009, 09:56 PM~16090104
> *My ride is not getting up good cuz my batteries are not charged! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch me walk the dog bitch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B-Ice_@Dec 25 2009, 04:12 AM~16085622
> *"I rather die and be respected as a lowrider than live to be respected as anything else" - My own words that I have inspiring me to be a lowrider!
> *


 :uh: it's not that serious bro...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2009, 08:57 AM~16092746
> *watch me walk the dog bitch
> *



ya ta bomper wey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 26 2009, 08:28 AM~16092864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


htown classic


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Nose em up


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

how many switches


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHAD IT DO??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AINT GOT A CAR, WHAT IS YOUR POINT....DEDICATED TO ALL THEM FOOLS ON THE SIDE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THEIR BOY WHO IS HOPPING


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

can you hop my car for me?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

" REMEMBER FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS HOP JUNK"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 26 2009, 07:28 AM~16092864
> *:uh: it's not that serious bro...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B-Ice_@Dec 25 2009, 03:12 AM~16085622
> *"I rather die and be respected as a lowrider than live to be respected as anything else" - My own words that I have inspiring me to be a lowrider!
> *





> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 26 2009, 07:28 AM~16092864
> *:uh: it's not that serious bro...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

"If it aint SS or Rag we aint ridin it" forgot where I heard it
"Some talk it, I live it" Gangster


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Leave the Biscaynes for the old ladies in Pasadena---Young Hogg


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

A quote, wich is also my sig, that Im sure we as true LowRiders can all stand by!  

*Like Family, 
Low Riding
Is
For-
Ever*

This is another good one. This is also our Car Club's motto


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

"KEEP THE SPOKES SPINNING AND THE BITCHES GRINNING"


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 13 2009, 08:06 AM~12689961
> *Not an exact quote but along the lines of
> The only thing better than lowriding is sex, and even thats not by much.
> Sunday Driver
> *


yeah i remember that. i was just watching that the other day. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:27 AM~16108819
> *"KEEP THE SPOKES SPINNING AND THE BITCHES GRINNING"
> *



dumb midwest shit


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

''I love the sight of my plaque on the rear view''


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 28 2009, 01:44 PM~16110682
> *dumb midwest shit
> *


 :0


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 28 2009, 01:44 PM~16110682
> *dumb midwest shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

Its not what the club can do for me,
but what can "I" do for my club.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Dec 29 2009, 04:31 PM~16122891
> *Its not what the club can do for me,
> but what can "I" do for my club.
> *



One of the top 5 fo sho' :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

We a street club..born and bred on the streets and we're in the streets...- Spanky


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 29 2009, 04:21 PM~16123331
> *We a street club..born and bred on the streets and we're in the streets...- Spanky
> *


THAT AINT BAD


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i saw this one.

YOU CAN LOSE ALOT OF MONEY CHASING WOMEN -- BUT NEVER LOSE WOMEN CHASING MONEY.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 30 2009, 10:24 AM~16133360
> *i saw this one.
> 
> YOU CAN LOSE ALOT OF MONEY CHASING WOMEN -- BUT NEVER LOSE WOMEN CHASING MONEY.
> *


Homie.....thats from "I think I love my wife."


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

its not how fast you get there its what style


if you aint got switchs you aint got no bitchs


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

"Assembly line plaques for EVERYBODY"! - Crenshaws Finest

:roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

"Putting airbags on a 61 rag is like opening a corner store in the middle of the block". - Unknown lol


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

Show up.....and show off !!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

good topic...  

"We, unlike any other car culture have a particularly profound enthusiasm and dedication to our cars that is unparalleled. It is appreciably more than a weekend hobby; it is a lifestyle. A passionate obsession that consumes us making our vehicles a significant part of us and our family’s lives. Our cars, friends and club members are our family."


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jan 9 2009, 12:45 PM~12653428
> *"If you cant live up to the standards of us just join them" johndmonster lifestyle cc
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 31 2009, 12:42 PM~16145881
> *good topic...
> 
> "We, unlike any other car culture have a particularly profound enthusiasm and dedication to our cars that is unparalleled.  It is appreciably more than a weekend hobby; it is a lifestyle.  A passionate obsession that consumes us making our vehicles a significant part of us and our family’s lives.  Our cars, friends and club members are our family."
> *


 :uh: sounds like some corny shit...i don't see anyone driving a lowrider out here, not even rod stewart who looks like they would say something like that! 

Sounds like some narrative for Morgan Freeman to use or something.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 31 2009, 11:12 AM~16145001
> *"Assembly line plaques for EVERYBODY"! - Crenshaws Finest
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 lol...yeah man, no shit..I might have to get me one!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 31 2009, 01:26 PM~16145174
> *"Putting airbags on a 61 rag is like opening a corner store in the middle of the block". - Unknown lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 31 2009, 10:26 AM~16145174
> *"Putting airbags on a 61 rag is like opening a corner store in the middle of the block". - Unknown lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2010, 03:11 PM~16154976
> *:uh: sounds like some corny shit...i don't see anyone driving a lowrider out here, not even rod stewart who looks like they would say something like that!
> 
> Sounds like some narrative for Morgan Freeman to use or something.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EXACTLY... that's what so funny about it :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln', it's a life stlye....


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

My quote,

"Classic lows 

with or without hydros 

or simply All ORIGINAL."


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 1 2010, 06:41 PM~16156121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  EXACTLY...  that's what so funny about it  :biggrin:
> *


 ha! who did you quote that from man?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

pics or it didn't' happen


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 01:49 PM~16153897
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 06:27 AM~16160156
> *ha! who did you quote that from man?
> *



It was a couple sentences from a bigger post I put up that was suppose to be....










But I don't think anyone got it :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16153897
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS....
> *


them stand for another particular club  , make your research


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16177046
> *them stand for another particular club   , make your research
> *


i didnt know that.... :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 4 2010, 07:55 PM~16183630
> *i didnt know that.... :uh:
> *


 :0 
Car Club: FUTURE "THEM"


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 3 2010, 08:30 AM~16168871
> *It was a couple sentences from a bigger post I put up that was suppose to be....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## superman_65 (Jan 1, 2010)

"If you know better,Do better" My Dad


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superman_65_@Jan 5 2010, 07:51 PM~16194242
> *"If you know better,Do better" My Dad
> *


"If you knew better, you would do better"! - By someone who knew how to rhyme better than your dad


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Aug 29 2008, 08:18 PM) 
2 door rear wheel drives only. 
No white interiors. 
skiinny white walls only. 
no window tints or logos. 
don't fly a plaque until everything on the car is damn near perfect. 
don't get "hating" confused with criticism. 
respect the OG's if they respect you.
hustle hard on your ride, stay humble.
no chain steering wheels or Nardi's on Impalas
no radial tires on 14" rims


no chain wheels? wtf?


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Big Punchy’s: Things not to do in the 2000's




FOR STARTERS:
1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being
your trunk)
3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't
need no clackity clack)
4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your
done(get rid of the dust and rust)

HYDRAULICS:
1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff
that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want
those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing
pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to
time)
4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire
hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style
gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the
doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the
side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).

Looks:
1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb(
brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real
shop).
2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL
CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it
has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any
60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll
get laughed off the block.
4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those
4's)
5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo
points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my
top")
6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if
it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on
the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or
circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we
will pass out orange wigs).

KEEPING IT REAL:
1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right.
(if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk
about them).
2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in
the valley(don't cross them out)
3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with
damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some
gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank
then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey
oswald)
4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you
don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you
don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for
your city.)
5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 14 2010, 05:46 PM~16293610
> *Big Punchy’s: Things not to do in the 2000's
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

1.ALWAY RIDE WITH A GOOD HEART... LIFE TO SHORT TO HATE
2.DON'T TALK ABOUT IT.... BE ABOUT IT.
3.DON'T WRITE A CHECK YOUR MOUTH CAN'T CASH
4.KEEPIT REAL


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

these aint fucking quotes their rules, piss on your rules and tradition.

"color outside the lines and fuck convention only the creative get recognized"


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 16 2010, 12:32 PM~16308645
> *1.ALWAY RIDE WITH A GOOD HEART... LIFE TO SHORT TO HATE
> 2.DON'T TALK ABOUT IT.... BE ABOUT IT.
> 3.DON'T WRITE A CHECK YOUR MOUTH CAN'T CASH
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:

Dedicated to you OG


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

"im a vet at this here shit" steel city fam


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

"Hit switch, or die ridin" --me

"to me, lowrider isn't a competition, it's an alternate lifestyle. May not be in the club yet, or got any trophies, but at least I hit the street in my caddy instead of wit strap and a pound of weed."--me


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 17 2010, 10:41 PM~16319969
> *"im a vet at this here shit" steel city fam
> *



your a fool ... :no: 
stop bogg'n the topic down :twak:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

''GO GET YOUR CAR'' :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

"bags are for weed"


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 18 2010, 10:53 PM~16335001
> *''GO GET YOUR CAR'' :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16351975
> *"bags are for weed"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *interiorcrocodile  Posted Jan 16 2010, 12:35 PM"
> color outside the lines and fuck convention only the creative get recognized"*




:biggrin: Speaking that 100 proof


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

"it takes time and money and if you have the time you dont have money and if you have the money you dont have time"


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16351975
> *"bags are for weed"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 AM~16133360
> *i saw this one.
> 
> YOU CAN LOSE ALOT OF MONEY CHASING WOMEN -- BUT NEVER LOSE WOMEN CHASING MONEY.
> *


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

{if bags are for **** & switches for BITCHES..........then call me a DRAGQUEEN}


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

if your doors shut tight ,your not doing it right


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 3 2010, 06:55 AM~16497277
> *if your doors shut tight ,your not doing it right
> *



:uh: 

Where'd you here that one from? or did you make that one up too?


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

HUSTLE HARDER 

WHEN ALL THE BILLS ARE DUE AND WERE IN A DEPRESSION HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN THE KIDS GOTTA GET ALL THERE STUFF FOR BACK TO SCHOOL HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN YOU SPEND ALL THE MONEY ON THE TREY BUT WIFEY NEEDS A NEW COACH PURSE HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN YOU PROMISED THE KIDS WE GO TO DISNEYLAND BUT THE WHEELS DIDNT SELL HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN WIFEY WANTS TO GOT AND PLAY SOME ROULETTE AND YOU WANNA GO TOO HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN THE TRUCK PAYMENTS DUE BUT THE KIDS NEED CLOTHS FOR SCHOOL HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN THE NEW BLACKBERRY FIXIN TO COME OUT BUT THIS ASSHOLE DIDNT PAY HIS BALANCE HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN YOUR SON FINISHIN UP DRIVERS ED AND HE KEEPS LOOKIN AT THE AUTO
MAG FUCK ITS TIME TO HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN YOUR DAUGHTER BLOSSUMS UP AND NEEDS NEW CLOTHES 1ST BUY A GUN THEN HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN YOU LOVE TO TRAVEL THE WORLD AND THE SALES ARE A LIL DOWN FUCKIT I HUSTLE HARDER

WHEN THE PHONE BILL, LIGHT BILL, WATER BILL, GAS BILL, RENT AND CAR NOTE ARE ALL DUE AT THE SAME TIME OHH WELL HUSTLE HARDER 


WHEN YOUR BABYS MOMMA CANT GET OFF HER ASS AND GET A JOB BUT THE LIGHTS GONNA GET TURNED OFF TELL THAT BITCH TO HUSTLE HARDER


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 3 2010, 10:41 AM~16498209
> *:uh:
> 
> Where'd you here that one from? or did you make that one up too?
> *


i cant remember but i thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 04:54 AM~12689546
> *the most famous and most controversial
> 
> "chrome bill before the phone bill"
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2009, 03:42 AM~16062637
> *I pay the chrome bill before i pay the phone bill :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Jan 14 2010, 06:46 PM~16293610
> *Big Punchy’s: Things not to do in the 2000's
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Feb 7 2010, 10:36 AM~16539514
> *HUSTLE HARDER
> 
> WHEN ALL THE BILLS ARE DUE AND WERE IN A DEPRESSION HUSTLE HARDER
> ...


 :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Real Lowriders are Built not Bought


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 30 2009, 10:52 PM~16141066
> *its not how fast you get there its what style
> if you aint got switchs you aint got no bitchs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

As many of you guys know Japan was attack by Tsunami and Earthquakes the past week.. And Now they have a Nuclear Disaster also...

Me as a Lowrider have deep concerns for my friends in Japan...If it wasnt for Japan i wouldnt have paid alot of Bills and been able to exceed further in my career as a Clothing Designer...

So myself and fellow friends from Japan and the states aswell are putting together this project to donate to the RELIEF FUND....

We are asking lowrider clubs to participate in this movement by submitting your car club logos to Tommy D of T&T Jackets of Logos 2 in Paramount
The logos will be on the back of the T shirt....

[email protected] or (562) 634-3009

In order to get your logo on the shirt as a sponser,we are asking each club to purchase a minimum of 5 shirts..In addition to being a sponser your club will be interviewed and photgraphed to be featured in 38 Timez Magazine and Video interview will also be filming this project.

DEAD LINE is March 31,2011


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 13 2009, 03:54 AM~12689546
> *the most famous and most controversial
> 
> "chrome bill before the phone bill"
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WE ARE A LOWRIDER CLUB, NOT A TOWRIDER CLUB- BIG JAY
CMB- CHECKIN da MUTHAPHUCKIN BUMPER!- BIG JAY
CMB! WE ALL WE GOT!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 25 2010, 09:55 AM~16402565
> *"it takes time and money and if you have the time you dont have money and if you have the money you dont have time"
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep your HEAD HIGH and your RIDE LOW - 817TX :nicoderm:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Why do people quote themselves?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

cobrakarate said:


> i saw this one.
> 
> YOU CAN LOSE ALOT OF MONEY CHASING WOMEN -- BUT NEVER LOSE WOMEN CHASING MONEY.


that one is true


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

interiorcrocodile said:


> these aint fucking quotes their rules, piss on your rules and tradition.
> 
> "color outside the lines and fuck convention only the creative get recognized"


:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUT EVERY TIME U SEE A PICTURE IN LRM EVERYONES TRYING TO LOOK GANGSTER ITS FUNNY. I CALL'EM LEVEL FOLGERS KILLERS, JAJAJAJAJAJA!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

"Its on the bumper though aint it?"


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

Onebadasscad here on layitlow had a good one on his Sig. Said something bout big wheels don't impress me, try tucking 13s that's all I remember... anybody knows that one?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

It don't take much man, it just takes those with a clean mind and a positive attitude. Start looking up and stop looking down. Dale Dogg


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

The Rad Support before Child Support - Crenshaw's Finest


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

" Fuck brakes and general vehicle maintanance *****, kids make excellent speedbumps "- Compton, California
" Remember if some gets hurt or killed at a hop, blame it on falling pallets " Compton, California


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> " Fuck brakes and general vehicle maintanance *****, kids make excellent speedbumps "- Compton, California
> " Remember if some gets hurt or killed at a hop, blame it on falling pallets " Compton, California


Dam this fool just doesnt know when to stop fuck outa here already


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

"FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME"


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

one of the best topics ever!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

orlando said:


> one of the biggest shit topics ever!


fixed


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> The Rad Support before Child Support - Crenshaw's Finest


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I only got two things in this world. My word and my balls...and I don't break 'em for nobody. --Scarface


----------

